# Toy chest crypt help?



## Jnorm94 (Aug 24, 2021)

I repurposed this toy chest I found at a local thrift shop this weekend and attempted to make a crypt. First time using the acrylic wash method for painting. Any tips on improving this piece? Is the paint job too “drippy”? Any tips for getting a more realistic look with the washes for future pieces?? All feedback welcome!
thanks!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

What a great idea to repurpose the old toy chest. I don't think the drippy look is bad, and depending on where it ends up & how much lighting is on it that could benefit it where as the detail on a more gentle wash may be completely lost in low light conditions. I have found that it's always better for it to look kind of cartoonish in the daylight so your painting work is not completely lost in the dark. It looks like you used a simliar method to the way that I do it; I water the paint way down and start at the top edges letting it run down the face of the piece and then I use a spray bottle with water in it to break up the hard edges. I usually do this in several layers to build it up. I also have seen others also mix in browns & greens to really add some detail. I know there are several members here that are much better at this than me that may be able to offer you some better advice. Great job on the prop, and welcom to the Forum!


----------



## Jnorm94 (Aug 24, 2021)

Riff_JunkieSFR said:


> What a great idea to repurpose the old toy chest. I don't think the drippy look is bad, and depending on where it ends up & how much lighting is on it that could benefit it where as the detail on a more gentle wash may be completely lost in low light conditions. I have found that it's always better for it to look kind of cartoonish in the daylight so your painting work is not completely lost in the dark. It looks like you used a simliar method to the way that I do it; I water the paint way down and start at the top edges letting it run down the face of the piece and then I use a spray bottle with water in it to break up the hard edges. I usually do this in several layers to build it up. I also have seen others also mix in browns & greens to really add some detail. I know there are several members here that are much better at this than me that may be able to offer you some better advice. Great job on the prop, and welcom to the Forum!


Thank you! Aha! I was trying to figure how to soften those lines, without totally losing them. I have a couple of greens and browns that I’ve been afraid of throwing on, for fear of ruining it. The spray bottle trick makes me feel more confident. Which areas make most sense to add those in? Corners and base mostly?
Thank you so much!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks fine to me! Since you specifically ask, If I had to do it, I might have done something 'blotchy' with the white/gray/black paints... sort of dab it on with a sponge, rolled up rag or crumpled up plastic sheet, then possibly left the drips for a blood red color! But there is a whole world of faux painting techniques out there depending on if you're trying to get marble, granite, concrete, or a thousand other surface finish looks.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

I definitely agree with Corey there, you can find yourself down a rabbit hole when it comes to chasing different techniques out there. When it comes to adding in the other colors I don't think there is an exact science to it, more or less just use them sparingly where you think they should be. I like to use a piece of scrap laying around when I am trying a painting technique out that I am unsure about to see how it turns out or figure out any tweaks I need to make before putting it on what I am working on. I would suggest doing that if possible or you want to try it in small areas of your prop to see how it looks and branch out from there. It always stinks to loose any time you have put into something, but the great thing about paint is if you don't like it you can always paint over it.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

What a great idea! I agree with Riff, what might look "cartoonish" in daylight, might play out well in haunt lighting. Might I suggest you drag out one of your lights and hit it with that at night and see how it looks? Maybe take some dried flowers and lay on the lid. It could be that it just needs some other decoration instead of more paint.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

I agree with Fright Boy, the paint job looks fine and in theme. I would add a large skull decoration to the side, a flat one. The one I used in this video of mine would be a perfect addition to that chest! 




I found them at Value Village here in Canada, I know they have a counterpart in the states that goes by a different name. I have seen them there multiple years so I think it is something they bring in yearly.


----------

